

Need help recovering stolen URL from Steam - DrJvict

Last year my wife bought AOE IIHD we played it a lot, all of the sudden she wasn&#x27;t able to login so we tried a reset password, the link never came I opened a ticket with Steam Support they said they couldn&#x27;t find the account I provided them with the steam account name + original password a photo ID + CC info used for the purchase, they are still unable to find her account months after. After a simple Google search I&#x27;ve found that her account was hacked by finding her login info on a Russian forum http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zhyk.ru&#x2F;forum&#x2F;showthread.php?p=4751137&lt;p&gt;What will it take for her to get her account and games back<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.steampowered.com&#x2F;view.php?ticketref=1113-QPHM-1167
======
YoAdrian
Why are you asking here? If Valve (Steam) can't find the account, then the
hackers took it over, did whatever they did with it and most likely then
deleted it. You might check the credit card associated with the account to see
if any other games were bought from that account. They could have been
purchased and transferred to another account. As for recovering the one you
had? Forget it and start a new one.

